# Tank vs Reverso



## doralamer

Tank vs reverso. Context is I owned a tank thinking that it's one of the sex I eat watches around, despite the ETA and recently in house movements, but reverso has got a improving following. 

Discuss which you would like on your writs and why


----------



## Pun

Reverso any time. It is more versatile as compared to the Tank. Although both have different appeal and have different taste of people who patronise them yet if they are juxtaposed together I think Reverso has a slight edge over the Tank as a classic watch. It may also be due to Cartier is better known as high end jewellery house whereas Jaeger-LeCoultre is more reputed as a high end watchmaker maison.


----------



## DocScotter

doralamer said:


> Context is I owned a tank thinking that it's one of the sex I eat watches around, despite the ETA and recently in house movements, but reverso has got a improving following.


I nominate the above for "WUS Sentence of the year."

I'm looking forward to the Celebrity Deathmatch between these two when MTV decides to bring that show back. For the record: I prefer Almond Joy to Mounds because, ya know, sometimes you feel like a nut...


----------



## Watchbreath

Don't care much for the Reverso, they just sit too high on my wrist.


----------



## brabus

doralamer said:


> Tank vs reverso. Context is I owned a tank thinking that it's one of the sex I eat watches around, despite the ETA and recently in house movements, but reverso has got a improving following.
> 
> Discuss which you would like on your writs and why


Your post almost gave me cancer with your grammar. I think the Tank is a classic watch but I wouldn't say it's the "sex I eat" watches around. But I do appreciate Cartier's in house movement in the Tank Solo and they don't even market it, I think it says a lot about the brand.


----------



## Aidy

Tank no Reverso no tank no I don’t know. Both yeah both


----------



## TJ Boogie

Reverso


----------



## Rivarama

This is what I would pick. F.Piguet movement...much cooler than your standard Reverso.


----------



## Santander

If it was my only watch, I'd go with a steel Reverso for practical reasons, but I'd prefer a Tank Louis Cartier as part of a collection.


----------



## Watchbreath

Back in production?


Rivarama said:


> This is what I would pick. F.Piguet movement...much cooler than your standard Reverso.


----------



## mikkolopez

Tank for me, Solo XL was what I went for.









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

Watchbreath said:


> Back in production?


those screws on the side of the case detract from an otherwise elegant watch for me..

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## qcos

Reverso.. Superior history, movement, and manufacturer.


----------



## dantan

Cartier is no slouch!

I was considering purchasing a Cartier Tank but I went for a Santos, and recently purchased my first-ever Jaeger-LeCoultre.


----------



## IllCommunication

dantan said:


> Cartier is no slouch!
> 
> I was considering purchasing a Cartier Tank but I went for a Santos, and recently purchased my first-ever Jaeger-LeCoultre.


did you ever decide what to get after you offload the Railmaster? Or downsizing still name of the game?

- - - Updated - - -



dantan said:


> Cartier is no slouch!
> 
> I was considering purchasing a Cartier Tank but I went for a Santos, and recently purchased my first-ever Jaeger-LeCoultre.


did you ever decide what to get after you offload the Railmaster? Or downsizing still name of the game?


----------



## dantan

IllCommunication said:


> did you ever decide what to get after you offload the Railmaster? Or downsizing still name of the game?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> did you ever decide what to get after you offload the Railmaster? Or downsizing still name of the game?


I just sold my Railmaster a few hours ago and shall be posting it out tomorrow.

I was considering a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm Olive Dial or a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm Blue Dial, but just yesterday, I was also considering a Panerai PAM 610.

I tried on a PAM 380 which has the same case size as the 610, which my Authorised Dealer will get in for me to try on.


----------



## IllCommunication

dantan said:


> I just sold my Railmaster a few hours ago and shall be posting it out tomorrow.
> 
> I was considering a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm Olive Dial or a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm Blue Dial, but just yesterday, I was also considering a Panerai PAM 610.
> 
> I tried on a PAM 380 which has the same case size as the 610, which my Authorised Dealer will get in for me to try on.


Random thought, but have you looked at the Octo Finissimo? Might work with your collection. Also it has no date. I really liked the titanium version. PAM looks good though!

- - - Updated - - -



dantan said:


> I just sold my Railmaster a few hours ago and shall be posting it out tomorrow.
> 
> I was considering a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm Olive Dial or a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm Blue Dial, but just yesterday, I was also considering a Panerai PAM 610.
> 
> I tried on a PAM 380 which has the same case size as the 610, which my Authorised Dealer will get in for me to try on.


Random thought, but have you looked at the Octo Finissimo? Might work with your collection. Also it has no date. I really liked the titanium version. PAM looks good though!


----------



## yuji

I like the Reverso better than the Tank, but I'd go for the new Santos over both


----------



## NightScar

i've tried both but reverso just do not sit well with my tiny wrist, there's always an overhang

not all tanks fit my wrist well but there are more options that suits me

- - - Updated - - -

i've tried both but reverso just do not sit well with my tiny wrist, there's always an overhang

not all tanks fit my wrist well but there are more options that suits me


----------



## dantan

I was the same regarding not being able to find an appropriately sized Reverso until recently when I purchased a Tribute Small Seconds.


----------



## Paister

Saw the Cartier tank solos in person and was pretty underwhelmed to be honest. Like some people have said, the case is really flat and I wasn’t a fan of this. 

Comparing the larger Tank solo to the larger Reverso Classic I like the proportions of the Reverso more. Found the Tank solo XL a bit too wide imo.


----------



## iam7head

I tried to pull the trigger on a Reverso many time before I end up with the tank.

it's not the same level of finish but it fits on my wrist much better than the Grande Reverso.

The dial is more interesting as well. No regret.


----------



## warsh

dantan said:


> Cartier is no slouch!
> 
> I was considering purchasing a Cartier Tank but I went for a Santos, and recently purchased my first-ever Jaeger-LeCoultre.


We must call your collection impeccable now. Must be hell in the AM deciding what to wear.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

warsh said:


> We must call your collection impeccable now. Must be hell in the AM deciding what to wear.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!

It is actually not too bad, because I do not have as many Watches to choose from compared to previously.

I am really enjoying my collection now.


----------



## warsh

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It is actually not too bad, because I do not have as many Watches to choose from compared to previously.
> 
> I am really enjoying my collection now.


I admire that move on your part. I have way too many watches, but I really enjoy them all so haven't yet seen a way to a more slimmed down collection. Anyway, wear them in good health! Of all of them, I think I envy your ALS the most. It must be such a treat to see that one on your wrist.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

warsh said:


> I admire that move on your part. I have way too many watches, but I really enjoy them all so haven't yet seen a way to a more slimmed down collection. Anyway, wear them in good health! Of all of them, I think I envy your ALS the most. It must be such a treat to see that one on your wrist.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes; it is always a joy to see and put on my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.

It is definitely my favourite from my collection.


----------



## Stargazer735

Honestly, I would go Reverso... but it's all subjective. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

personally i think the reverso is the way to go. both both are fantastic!


----------



## Buckatron

dantan said:


> Cartier is no slouch!
> 
> I was considering purchasing a Cartier Tank but I went for a Santos, and recently purchased my first-ever Jaeger-LeCoultre.


That is my dream collection! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Buckatron said:


> That is my dream collection! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

My collection has changed since.


----------



## TheWorkman

I was thinking about this question for a long long time, but the proportions of the Reverso just don't sit well on my wrists. So I opted for the LC tank.


----------



## TheWorkman

that said, if you could get the Grande Taille Reverso, i think that's the best version for most wrists.


----------



## Greenlightning

Pun said:


> Reverso any time. It is more versatile as compared to the Tank. Although both have different appeal and have different taste of people who patronise them yet if they are juxtaposed together I think Reverso has a slight edge over the Tank as a classic watch. It may also be due to Cartier is better known as high end jewellery house whereas Jaeger-LeCoultre is more reputed as a high end watchmaker maison.


This


----------



## ShouldYouUpgrade

Just get both.. the price of a JLC duo face with Dark Dial and White Dial is a combined price of 1 Tank Solo XL (White Dial) and 1 Reverso (Dark/Blue Dial).


----------



## dron_jones

if it was one or the other I'd go with the Reverso, but given the option I'd definitely have one of each. Tank is so iconic


----------



## TheWorkman

dron_jones said:


> if it was one or the other I'd go with the Reverso, but given the option I'd definitely have one of each. Tank is so iconic


AGREED! i wanted a rectangular watch to add to my collection and it took a long time and many many trips to the shops to decide... but i decided on a LC Tank! Don't regret it.


----------



## TheWorkman

dron_jones said:


> if it was one or the other I'd go with the Reverso, but given the option I'd definitely have one of each. Tank is so iconic


AGREED! i wanted a rectangular watch to add to my collection and it took a long time and many many trips to the shops to decide... but i decided on a LC Tank! Don't regret it.


----------



## TheWorkman

just for fun.

2 classics. a manhattan and a LC tank.


----------



## Blue Note

For a rectangular watch - Reverso. The most iconic watch you can get get for inside $10k plus the movement is superior. I don't have anything against ETAs but JLC movements are a step above. And for those who say a Reverso doesn't fit / has overhang I'd suggest trying another Reverso. This pic is of my Reverso Tribute Duo (42.8 mm x 25.5 mm and 9.15 mm thick) on my 7 inch wrist taken in a mirror. 








As to Cartier I'd suggest a Santos, love the one I bought.


----------



## Fellows

Reverso if it's a duo - otherwise, Tank.


----------

